# SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

 bin ich der einzige der das nicht versteht? Ich wohne in Hessen, Schonzeit für Zander ist vom 15.03 bis 31.05 auf der anderen Uferseite ist Rheinland Pfalz dort ist die Schonzeit für Zander vom 01.04 bis 31.05, also der Begin fast einen Monat auseinander. Was mache ich jetzt wenn sich ein Hessischer Zander nach Rheinland Pfalz verirrt? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn oder?|kopfkrat
 Falls ich der einzige bi der so denkt oder auch mit meiner Meinung falsch liege. Bitte schreiben.

 LG Jesko


----------



## thomas72 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Oje Oje, ist die Frage ernst gemeint?????
Schonzeiten und Maße sind Ländersache.
Also entweder akzeptieren, oder nach Rheinland Pfalz ziehen, oder hinfahren und dort einen Erlaubnisschein kaufen.
Wird schon.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Genau das ist es. Ich habe für beide Seiten einen Jahresschein. Aber es macht doch keinen sinn. Nur weil ich jetzt in Rheinland Pfalz angel, heißt das doch nicht das die Fische dort nicht auch schon laichen oder?
 Vielleicht drücke ich mich ja auch nur etwas dumm aus#c


----------



## thomas72 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Wie gesagt, "Ländersache"

Petri


Thomas


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Wie gesagt verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Warum einigt man sich da nicht auf eine Sache? Wenn es nur eine Abweichung von 2 Tagen oder so wäre ok, aber bei Hessen und Rheinland Pfalz ist das ja fast 1 Monat.


----------



## thomas72 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Tja, warum?
Warum ist die Banane krumm?
Viele Fragen ergeben keine logischen Antworten.
Es ist halt so, wie es ist.
Also entweder akzeptierend angeln oder nichtakzeptierend bleiben lassen.
Bei uns im Verein ist z.B. Friedfischangeln ab 1.Oktober verboten, obwohl es beim Karpfen in Bayern keine Schonzeit gibt.
Also hab ich 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich akzeptiere es, oder
2. ich lass das Angeln sein

Ist halt so.
Also, Kopf hoch!


Thomas


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Klar akzeptieren ist die eine Sache, aber hinterfragen kann man es ja alle mal...


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

Wenn es bundeseinheitliche Mindestmaße geben würde, das würde aber auch nicht passen.

Dann hätten die Bachforellen in S-H und die Forellen in einem Gebirgsbach in Bayern die gleiche Schonzeit.
Die haben aber ganz sicher unterschiedliche  Laichzeiten. 
Wenn man natürlich wie du an einer Grenzline fischt, sieht das ganze nicht wirklich sinnvoll aus. Dass es 16 verschiedene Regelungen gibt, muss dich doch nur stören, wenn du in ganz Deutschland angelst. Es kann dir doch völlig egal sein, was am anderen Ufer gilt.

Zudem decken die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten nur die minimale Schonzeit ab. Das kann der Verein auch ändern, nur nicht unterhalb der gesetzlichen Schonzeiten.
Aber auch das ginge bei guter Begründung mit Genehmigung der Fischereibehörden.

Der Fischrechtsinhaber hat hier noch einige Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, weiß aber oft nichts davon.

snEEp


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Wir haben in Deutschland eine förderative Gesetzgebung.  Schon mal was davon gehört? Scheinbar nicht.  Will heißen, jedes Bundesland kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Man könnte sich einigen, will man aber nicht, weil man sich ja da vom eigenen Standpunkt wegbewegen müsste. 
Bei uns in BRANDENBURG endet die Hechtschonzeit am 1.4 und die Zanderschonung beginnt und endet ende Mai.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland eine förderative Gesetzgebung. Schon mal was davon gehört? Scheinbar nicht. Will heißen, jedes Bundesland kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Man könnte sich einigen, will man aber nicht, weil man sich ja da vom eigenen Standpunkt wegbewegen müsste.
> Bei uns in BRANDENBURG endet die Hechtschonzeit am 1.4 und die Zanderschonung beginnt und endet ende Mai.



Warum es keine Bestrebungen gibt an ein und dem selben Fluss die gleichen Regelungen zu finden habe ich auch nie verstanden. Auch wenn es Ländersache ist. Innerhalb von knapp 30 Minuten Fahrzeit kann ich am Rhein in 3 verschieden Ländern mit 3 verschiedenen Regelungen angeln. Das ist schon etwas witzig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass  dann bei Anderen Dingen versucht wird sie für ganz Europa zu regeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Wer glaubt, dass die zuständigen Beamten, Behörden und sonstigen Beteiligten (je nach Bundesland)  tatsächlich an Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße mit Sachverstand und Logik rangehen würden (dann könnte es ja nicht am gleichen Fluss unterschiedliche Schoneziten geben, ist auch in B-W/RLP am Rhein so), der glaubt auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.......

Die immer gerne bei solchen Entscheidungen hinzugezogenen Wissenschaftler, Experten und "Schützer" scheinen sich da ja auch nicht einig zu sein.
Sonst müssten ja zumindest am gleichen Gewässer auch mit verschiedenen Bundesländern an den unterschiedlichen Ufern gleiche Zeiten und Maße rauskommen, wenn man Logik und Sachverstand als Kriterien voraussetzt für solche Entscheidungen...

Da dies augenscheinlich nicht so ist:
Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm für sonst nirgends einsetzbare Leute halt..


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

als ich vor 15 Jahren das erste Mal auf den Bodden war, wurden die Schonzeiten z.B. für Hecht noch jedes Jahr flexibel an die Umweltbedingungen angepasst. Also je nachdem wie kalt der Winter war etwas früher oder später.

Fand ich vom biologischen Standpunkt eigentlich ganz sinnvoll.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch dort feste Schonzeiten. Ist wahscheinlich für die Tourismusindustrie besser planbar.

Ich kenne Angler, die immer genau die letzte Woche vor Schonzeitbeginn dorthin fahren, weil dann die Hechte am schwersten sind.

Die meisten gesetzlichen Schonzeiten sind m.E. so knapp bemessen, dass man sie eigentlich nur als minimalen Richtwert ansehen kann.

Die Gewässerbewirtschafter sollten das Recht haben, diese Zeiten für ihre Strecken entsprechend angepasst zu verlängern.

Wenn es um staatliche Fischereirechte in verschiedenen Bundesländern geht, wird man leider wohl genausoviel Einigungswillen erwarten können wie beim Schulwesen.


----------



## Ruti Island (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Hessen, Schonzeit für Zander ist vom 15.03 bis 31.05 auf der anderen Uferseite ist Rheinland Pfalz dort ist die Schonzeit für Zander vom 01.04 bis 31.05, also der Begin fast einen Monat auseinander.




Erkläre mir mal bitte wo das fast ein Monat ist? Es ist ein halber...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Es wäre wirklich mal eine Überarbeitung der Schonzeit notwendig .
Es sollte Bundesweit eine einheitliche Schonzeit geben.

Es ist aber wie in der Politik  ,es gibt keine Einigung das ist in Deutschland einfach so.

Genauso die Durchführung zur Bekämpfung der Kormorane.
Es passiert einfach nichts .


----------



## Ruti Island (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich mal eine Überarbeitung der Schonzeit notwendig .
> Es sollte Bundesweit eine einheitliche Schonzeit geben.



Finde ich ganz und gar nicht, da die Fische in unterschiedlichen Regionen auch zu etwas versetzten Zeiten laichen, was eine viel längere Schonzeit für alle bedeuten würde.

Allerdings gebe ich dir insoweit Recht, dass in Fällen wie denen des TE, auf jeden Fall die Schonzeiten angeglichen werden sollten.


----------



## Ganerc (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Gewässerbewirtschafter sollten das Recht haben, diese Zeiten für ihre Strecken entsprechend angepasst zu verlängern.


Kann der Rechteinhaber ohne weiteres beantragen und wird nach meinen Kenntnisstand auch genehmigt. Sofern eine einigermaßen brauchbare Begründung vorliegt


----------



## Mollebulle (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

M. e. gilt die Schonzeit für Gewässer in einem Bundesland.
Das müßte doch dann bedeuten, dass für Gewässer mit noch anderen Anrainerländern/-staaten *gemeinsame* Bestimmungen gelten müssten..... 
So wie bei uns am Bodensee und Untersee mit Deutschland Österreich und der Schweiz


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Es sollte Bundesweit eine einheitliche Schonzeit geben.


Sneep hat doch verständlich erklärt, dass so etwas (noch mehr) Bullshit wäre:


Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn es bundeseinheitliche Mindestmaße geben würde, das würde aber auch nicht passen.
> 
> Dann hätten die Bachforellen in S-H und die Forellen in einem Gebirgsbach in Bayern die gleiche Schonzeit.
> Die haben aber ganz sicher unterschiedliche  Laichzeiten.
> Wenn man natürlich wie du an einer Grenzline fischt, sieht das ganze nicht wirklich sinnvoll aus. ...



Änderungen müssten -wenn- genau in die andere Richtung gehen, nämlich dass der Bewirtschafter die Schonzeiten für einzelne Gewässer festlegt (früherer Beginn & späteres Ende geht ja auch, von den gesetzl. Zeiten etwas abschneiden aber nicht).
Denn wenn zwei Seen direkt nebeneinander liegen, der eine ist flach und glasklar, der andere tief & trüb, dann sind die Laichzeiten dort schon recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Eigentlich könnte man gesetzliche Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße abschaffen und es gesetzlich dem Bewirtschafter übertragen, die für sein Gewässer zu erlassen.

Blöd nur, dass dann nicht mehr so viel einfache Fragen für die Prüfung zur Verfügung stehen ;-)))


----------



## ronram (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sneep hat doch verständlich erklärt, dass so etwas (noch mehr) Bullshit wäre



Ja, hat er. Verständlich und nachvollziehbar.

Aber wenn ich an meinen Gewässern eine lange Schonzeit habe, während die Angelkollegen in NRW z.B. noch munter am Wasser rumangeln...und ich denen das nicht gönne, dann fordere ich eben eine bundeseinheitliche Schonzeit. Zum Wohle des Fisches natürlich *zwinker*#d.

Wenn ich nicht angeln darf, dann sollen es die anderen auch nicht dürfen.

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege...zur Zeit schaffe ich es nur am Wochenende ans Wasser. Ich finde man sollte das Angeln von Montag bis Freitag einschränken und den Fischen mal Ruhe gönnen. Und jetzt werfe ich noch das ein oder andere Schlagwort in den Raum um von meiner eigenen durch Neid getriebenen und Moralapostelei durchseuchten Haltung abzulenken:
Nachhaltigkeit, Schonung, Gene, Laich, nächste Generation,...

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



ronram schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht angeln darf, dann sollen es die anderen auch nicht dürfen.
> 
> Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege...zur Zeit schaffe ich es nur am Wochenende ans Wasser. Ich finde man sollte das Angeln von Montag bis Freitag einschränken und den Fischen mal Ruhe gönnen. Und jetzt werfe ich noch das ein oder andere Schlagwort in den Raum um von meiner eigenen durch Neid getriebenen und Moralapostelei durchseuchten Haltung abzulenken:
> Nachhaltigkeit, Schonung, Gene, Laich, nächste Generation,...
> ...


:vik:#6:m#6:m:vik:


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,



> Kann der Rechteinhaber ohne weiteres beantragen und wird nach meinen Kenntnisstand auch genehmigt. Sofern eine einigermaßen brauchbare Begründung vorliegt



Das mit den brauchbaren Begründungen wird aber auch in den einzelnen Regierungsbezirken unterschiedlich beurteilt.

Wie Thomas schon gesagt hat, es beurteilen halt Beamte, nicht unbedingt Sachverständige und höchstwahrscheinlich schon gar keine Angler.


----------



## phirania (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Eigendlich kann der TE sich doch garnicht beschweren..
Wenn auf der einen Seite Schonzeit ist und auf der anderen nicht.
Dann fahr ich rüber und angle dort munter weiter....


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

so will ich mich ja auch nicht beschweren, ist ja eigentlich auch gut für mich.... aber den Fischen bringt es trotzdem nichts
 Eine Schonzeit ist doch dafür da das der Fisch während des Laichgeschäfts nicht beangelt wird. Aber jetzt laicht der Fisch in Hessen auf einmal früher ab als der in Rheinland Pfalz oder was? Es ist ein und der selbe Fluss am gleichen Stromkilometer und die Fische sollen aber zu anderen Zeiten ablaichen, verstehe ich einfach nicht|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Eine Schonzeit ist doch dafür da das der Fisch während des Laichgeschäfts nicht beangelt wird.



Eine Schonzeit in der heutigen Form dient alleine der Beschäftigung ansonsten arbeitsloser Beamter, Experten oder Wissenschaftler..

Mit Fischen, deren Schutz oder Schonung, hat das gar nix zu tun..

Siehste doch schon an den unterschiedlichen Schonzeiten/maßen am gleichen Fluss, wenn er durch zwei Länder fliesst:
Kann ja nix mit Logik, Fischen, Schutz oder sowas zu tun haben, sonst wärens gleiche Schonzeiten/Maße an BEIDEN Ufern...

Man meint, das haben zu müssen, weils das schon immer gab:
Also wirds gemacht wie immer schon - feddich..


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Gerade noch mal eine andere Frage, wenn ich kurz vor der Schonzeit einen Zander fange und denke das er schon Laich im Bauch hat. Darf ich ihn ja laut Gesetzt auch nicht wieder zurücksetzten oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Doch natürlich.
Ausser in Bayern, wo jeder maßige, nicht geschonte Fisch mitgenommen werden muss..

Ansonsten steht das in keinem Fischerei- oder sonstigen Gesetz, dass man jeden Fisch mitnehmen müsse...

Die Diskussion dazu bitte im passenden Thread weiterführen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

Die letzte Entscheidung liegt doch bei den Vereinen. Das gesetzliche Maß und die Schonzeiten sind doch Mindestforderungen. Die Vereine könnten hier viel mehr mitbestimmen alls sie das bislang tun.

Wer hier die Länderbezogenen Regelungen als zu kompliziert hinstellt, gleichzeitig aber die Schonbestimmungen ganz in die Hand der Pächter geben will, wo sie auch hingehören, sollte über die Logik dieser Aussage bitte nochmal nachdenken. 

Hier wird sich über die 16 Länderregelungen aufgeregt.
Es gibt ja in Wirklichkeit tausende verschiedene Regelungen. 

Jeder Baggersee und jeder Bach hat seine eigenen Regelungen  für die Schonbestimmungen.
Das ist auch gut so. 

Eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung ist absoluter Unfug. 

Diese Regelung passt nachher auf kein Gewässer richtig.
Selbst die Länderregelungen sind bei einigen Arten noch zu grobmaschig.  Eine Forelle in der Nordeifel und eine aus der Stever im Münsterland kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren.
Eine fachgerechte Lösung oder eine einheitliche, für alle gleiche Lösung. Das sind die beiden Möglichkeiten.
Was sinnvoll ist, ist eine Regelung auf das Gewässer bezogen.

Aber dann sind ja einige wieder verwirrt.

SnEEp


----------



## phirania (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Alles zu verstehen,vermag der Menschenverstand nie......
Was unsere" Angelpolitiker " da auf die Beine stellen erst recht nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Was sinnvoll ist, ist eine Regelung auf das Gewässer bezogen.


Richtig!
Mein Reden!



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Vereine könnten hier viel mehr mitbestimmen alls sie das bislang tun.


So einfach isses aber eben (je nach Bundesland) leider nicht mit ändern der Schonzeiten/maße - Frag mal die Mittelfranken, was die gerade für Theater haben, da wird nix mehr genehmigt, was vom gesetzlichen abweicht.

Ansonsten mein Reden:
Den gesetzlichen Schrott aufn Müll (braucht man eh nur um Prüfungsfragen aufzufüllen mit Fragen, die keiner braucht, weil an jedem Gewässer andere  Maße/Zeiten gelten) und den Bewirtschafter (nicht nur Verein, da gibts auch noch Privatleute, Genossenschaften, Fischer etc.) fürs einzelne Gewässer machen  lassen.


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Mein Reden!
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sofort einverstanden, 

aber dann kommt im AB sicher die Diskussion auf, weshalb jedes Gewässer eine andere Regelung hat, das ist ja ungerecht und unverständlich. Der eine Pächter hat ab Oktober Schonzeit, einen Kilometer weiter stromab beginnt die ab Mitte November. Dann geht die Aufsplitterung aber in eine andere Dimension.

Deine Argumente bezüglich der Vereinheitlichung der Regeln müsstest du aber dann wieder einsammeln. :q

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Ich hab nirgends für Vereinheitlichung plädiert - nur den Unsinn der jetzigen 16 gesetzlichen Regelungen dargestellt und IMMER für Regelungen im Einzelfall/Einzelgewässer plädiert.

Dass die jetzigen Regelungen eben "Hirnen" von Beamten, "Experten" oder Wissenschaftlern ohne jede Ahnung entsprungen sind, sieht man ja daran, wenn am gleichen Fluss teilweise eklatant unterschiedliche Zeiten/Maße gelten, je nachdem welches Ufer/Bundesland was vorgibt...
(Beispiel Baden-Württemberg: Nachtangeln auf Aal erlaubt (Ausnahme bis 1 Uhr während Sommerzeit, wie auch auf Waller), mit Schonezeit, Schonmaß. Aber Aalangeln (Rhein, Zuflüsse) komplett verboten, RheinlandPfalz Aalangeln wie Nachtangeln grundsätzlich (auch im Rhein) erlaubt ..)..

Statt also Menschen gesetzlich zu gängeln (das liebste "Hobby" von Beamten, "Experten" und Wissenschaftlern, weil Jobsicherung auch durch Überprüfung), lieber gleich die Menschen vor Ort machen lassen, die noch am ehesten Ahnung haben....


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Direkt nach der Schonzeit sind viele Gewässer stark gefragt und dort schaffen einheitliche Schonzeiten, zb. in einem Bundesland wenigstens eine gewisse Verteilung des Angeldrucks, anstatt die Plünderung auf das erste offene Gewässer zu bündeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Mein Reden!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Direkt nach der Schonzeit sind viele Gewässer stark gefragt und dort schaffen einheitliche Schonzeiten, zb. in einem Bundesland wenigstens eine gewisse Verteilung des Angeldrucks, anstatt die Plünderung auf das erste offene Gewässer zu bündeln.



Würde mit der Argumentation  nur Sinn machen, wenn es KEINE Möglichkeit gäbe, die Schonzeiten zu ändern, was ja in vielen Ländern gegeben ist....

Das alles aber gesetzlich bzw. per Verordnung und das gleich 16-fach zu machen, ist einfach sinnlos und nix als Bürgergängelung und nur der feuchte Traum von Beamten und Verbotsschützern...

Lasst es die Bewirtschafter vor Ort machen...


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

HalloThomas,

ich komme ja durch meine E-Befischungen viel herum und habe wahrlich viel Elend gesehen. 
Ich bin auch für eine gewässerbezogene Regelung.Denn Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten sind wichtige Mittel der Hege und Bestandssteuerung.

Ich habe aber meine Zweifel an der fachlichen Kompetenz mancher Vereinsgrößen. Da können die staatlichen Biologen schon fachlich mithalten. 

Ich glaube nicht das es besser würde, aber vieleicht angepasster.

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass es keiner wirklich hinbekommt, ich bin da sehr skeptisch.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Alles was vom Staat (Bund, Länder oder auch speziell (untere) Naturschutzbehörden) in Richtung Fischerei kommt, ist zuerst mal per se als anglerfeindlich, regulatorisch und verbotsorientiert zu sehen.

Es steht jedem Staatsdiener frei, durch sein tätiges und praktisches Verhalten das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Und ja, Du hast recht, auch viele Vereine sind fachlich nicht besser als der Staat und seine "Experten" und Wissenschaftler...

Aber dann hat man sich die Scheixxe wenigstens selber eingebrockt und nicht staatlicherseits aufgedrückt bekommen...

Rate mal, was mir lieber wäre??
;-)))


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Direkt nach der Schonzeit sind viele Gewässer stark gefragt und dort schaffen einheitliche Schonzeiten, zb. in einem Bundesland wenigstens eine gewisse Verteilung des Angeldrucks, anstatt die Plünderung auf das erste offene Gewässer zu bündeln.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mit der Argumentation  nur Sinn machen, wenn es KEINE Möglichkeit gäbe, die Schonzeiten zu ändern, was ja in vielen Ländern gegeben ist....
> 
> Das alles aber gesetzlich bzw. per Verordnung und das gleich 16-fach zu machen, ist einfach sinnlos und nix als Bürgergängelung und nur der feuchte Traum von Beamten und Verbotsschützern...
> 
> Lasst es die Bewirtschafter vor Ort machen...



Da hast du recht, dennoch bekommt das erste offene Gewässer immer den höchsten Angeldruck.
Wobei das Problem nicht die Schonzeit, sondern die Plünderung ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lasst es die Bewirtschafter vor Ort machen...



Unsere Gesetze stammen ja meist noch aus der Vor-Internet Steinzeit, kurzfristige Änderungen schnell verbreiten war da nicht eingeplant.
Heute könnte sowas vom Bewirtschafter zum Angler schnell übermitteln und das ist auch sehr sinnvoll. Bürokratie über Amtliche Stellen ist da oft im Weg und gehört da auch meiner Meinung nicht hin.
Aber Gewässer sind meiner Meinung Allgemeingut und Änderungen einem einzelnen Bewirtschafter ohne Überprüfung zu überlassen, kann auch nach hinten los gehen.
Wenn jeder Verein sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und der eine dem Nächsten neidet, entfernt man sich schnell wieder von sinnvoller Gewässerbewirtschaftung.

Was wann gefischt wird, sollte nicht davon abhängen, wann der Schwager vom Fischwirt seine "Forein hann will" oder der Verein oberhalb frisch besetzt hat.
Da wird leider jetzt schon zu viel ausgereizt und zu viel Freiraum wird immer von schwarzen Schafen genutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Lieber ein paar schwarze Schafe (die zumeist eh nur in kleineren Gewässern ihr Wesen treiben können) als grundsätzlich anglerfeindliche Behörden, Beamte, "Experten" und Wissenschaftler flächendeckend über ganz Deutschland verstreut (Verband der Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten mit als übelstes Beispiel).,..


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber ein paar schwarze Schafe (die zumeist eh nur in kleineren Gewässern ihr Wesen treiben können) als grundsätzlich anglerfeindliche Behörden, Beamte, "Experten" und Wissenschaftler flächendeckend über ganz Deutschland verstreut (Verband der Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten mit als übelstes Beispiel).,..



Da sind wir wieder bei der Urforelle.
Wenn jeder 3. Verein auf seinen wenigen Kilometern Fluss fremden Besatz verklappt, ist der gesamte Bestand dahin.
Dass das Murks ist, weiß jeder Biologe, aber nicht jeder Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



> Wenn jeder 3. Verein auf seinen wenigen Kilometern Fluss fremden Besatz verklappt, ist der gesamte Bestand dahin.


Hier gehts um Schonzeiten, nicht um Besatz..

Und wenn jeder vom Staat oder staatsfinanzierten Einrichtungen bezahlte Fischereibiologe oder gar Beamte da konkret was von wüsste, hätten wir nicht (Thema hier) sonen Dreck wie mit den Schonzeiten, am gleichen Fluss je nach Ufer unterschiedlich..

Was zeigt, dass die halt nach allem arbeiten (hauptsächlich Angler/Menschen ärgern und bevormunden), ausser nach Logik oder Erkenntnissen - sonst wären am gleichen Fluss gleiche Schonzeiten/maße...

Manchmal isses so einfach.....


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe aber meine Zweifel an der fachlichen Kompetenz mancher Vereinsgrößen. Da können die staatlichen Biologen schon fachlich mithalten.


Dass den Bewirtschftern/Vereinen diese Kompetenz abgesprochen wird, war mir klar (hab schon gewartet wann das Argument kommt :m )
Sicherlich würde das hier und da auch Kirmesbedingungen an Gewässern fördern.

Aber wer legt denn bisher die Schonzeiten fest?
Politiker!
Diese werden zwar von Fachleuten/Wissenschaftlern beraten, aber was nützt das in vielen Fällen?!

Beispiel Wolfsbarsch!
Da existierte jahrelang ein -unzureichendes- EU-Mindesmaß, welches die Behörden hier nicht mal kannten (hatte für einen Wolfsbarschartikel recherchiert und Telefonate getätigt, die von anderen Planeten stammten).
Nun gibt es ein höheres Schonmaß + eine Schonzeit ...für Angler.
Für Berufsfischer gilt diese so nicht.
Eine Regelung gegen Angler & die Fische, die geschützt werden sollten, zugunsten der Fioscher - von Lobbyisten verursacht.
Soviel zu der Kompetenz der bisherigen Entscheidungsträger.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte man gesetzliche Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße abschaffen und es gesetzlich dem Bewirtschafter übertragen, die für sein Gewässer zu erlassen.



Bloß nicht. Den "Bewirtschaftern" müsste im Grunde alle Rechte entzogen werden, irgendwie mit dem Gewässer herumzupfuschen. Wobei man mit Schonzeiten wenigstens keinen Schaden am Gewässer anrichten kann.

Richtig wäre eine *kompetete* Fischereibehörde, die das gewässerspezifisch regelt. Nicht nur die Schonzeiten, sondern auch Besatz, Fangquoten und Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine etc.

Angler sollen Ihr Hobby in allen Facetten ausüben können, aber um Gottes Willen die Finger von der "Bewirtschaftung" lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hätt ich nix dagegen und würd ich unterschreiben, würde es *kompetente *Behörden geben.
Solange es die nicht gibt, machts besser der Bürger selber als anglerfeindliche Behörden....


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig wäre eine *kompetete* Fischereibehörde, die das gewässerspezifisch regelt. Nicht nur die Schonzeiten, sondern auch Besatz, Fangquoten und Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine etc.



Das wäre dann wohl das Aus für Stör- und Afrowelsbesatz.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hätt ich nix dagegen und würd ich unterschreiben, würde es *kompetente *Behörden geben.
> ....



Diese Behörden gibt es - zumindest bei mir in Bayern.

Man muss halt nur einfach mit ihnen reden und dann wird auch sehr schnell klar, dass sie kompetent sind.

Das Problem liegt viel mehr darin, was den Behörden von den Angelvereinen und -Verbänden signalisiert wird. Da liegt - je nach Sichtweise und anglerischer Grundeinstellung - gegebenenfalls der Hase im Pfeffer.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Grins - Du wirst doch auch entweder vom Staat (oder über staatlich finanzierte Institutionen) bezahlt oder gehörst da gleich  zur Fischereibehörde - würde so manches Posting erklären....
:q:q:q

Und dass die meisten Verbände (gerade auch Bayern), wie von Dir zu Recht angesprochen, zu den verbotsorientierten Angelhassern wie auch die Behörden und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie gehören (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), ist ja nun auch nix Neues...


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

vom Grundsatz ist es richtig, diese Entscheidung vor Ort treffen zu lassen. Einfach weil der zur Hege Verpflichtete das als ein Mittel hat um auf die Bestände einzuwirken. Er hat auch als Einziger die Kenntnise über die Verhältnisse vor Ort. 

Bei den Schonbestimmungen kann man auch weniger kaputt machen als mit Besatz.
Das sage ich aber mit sehr viel Bauchschmerzen.

Das Problem ist ja, dass das mit Besatz vielfach schon nicht klappt. 

Wenn ich die Entscheidung habe, meine Schonbestimmungen vom Fischereibiologen oder vom Gewässerwart des Nachbarvereins ausarbeiten zu lassen, na welchen Biologen würde ich dann wohl nehmen?

Nicht jeder, der der meine Hegemaßnahmen nicht gut findet und das womöglich noch wissenschaftlich begründen kann ist ein unfähiger Idiot und nicht jeder der 3 Tage im Jahr einen Wurm ins Wasser hält und alles schon immer gewusst hat ein geborener Gewässerbewirtschafter. 

Ich habe viel Kontakt zu den Biologen, fische teilweise für sie und kenne keinen, der fachlich nicht wirklich gut ist.
Aber das gibt schöne Schlagworte. Es sind ja immer die da oben, die in Berlin, die in Brüssel und die von der Verwaltung.

Es ist aber fakt, dass die Fischereiverwaltung ,Fischereibiologen und Verbände dazu im Einzelfall gar nicht in der Lage sind, wenn man es für jedes Gewässer machen möchte.
Es bleibt das Dilema, die es könnten können es von der Kapazität her nicht  und die die Kapazität haben können es vom fachlichen her nicht.

Das ist das Problem.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe viel Kontakt zu den Biologen, fische teilweise für sie und kenne keinen, der fachlich nicht wirklich gut ist.


Es ist doch ganz einfach:
Wenn derselbe Fluss durch 2 Bundesländer fliesst, diese BL-Behörden mit all ihren Experten, Wissenschaftlern und Beamten zu 2 UNTERSCHIEDLICHEN Schonzeit/maßkatalogen am GLEICHEN Gewässer (nur jeweils am anderen Ufer geltend) kommen, ist MINDESTENS 1 Behörde/BL samt ihren "Ratgebern", "Experten" und Wissenschaftlern inkompetent (ob aus fachlichen Gründen, Nichtwissen, aus Zeit- oder Personalmangel sei mal dahingestellt, MINDESTENS 1 Behörde hat aber eben nicht kompetent das entschieden, was sie zu entscheiden hatte)...

Anglerfeindlich sind wahrscheinlich eher alle 2.....

So einfach isses manchmal....

q.e.d.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> E
> 
> So einfach isses manchmal....
> 
> q.e.d.



So einfach isses leider nicht.

Schonzeiten gelten ja Landesweit. Und Länder sind groß und können sehr unterschiedliche Gewässer / Klimazonen beinhalten. Die Behörde hat nun die Aufgabe Schonzeiten festzulegen, die Landesweit die größte Deckung des wahrscheinlichen Laichzeitraums abdecken. In jedem Land wird es Gewässer geben, für die diese Schonzeit zu spät beginnt oder zu früh endet. So kann es ohne weiteres sein, dass die Schonzeiten der beiden hier diskutierten Länder für die Summe aller Gewässer den optimalen Zeitpunkt abbilden, bei einige jedoch völlig danebenliegen. Und so kann es auch zu dem hier diskutierten Beispiel kommen.

Im Grunde jedoch ist die Diskussion mehr als müßig. Je nach Jahresklima kann sowohl das eine, als auch das andere Bundesland mal daneben oder goldrichtig liegen. Immerhin reden wir hier nur über eine Differenz von zwei Wochen. Da würde sogar ein kompetenter Bewirtschafter, der die Schonzeiten für sein Gewässer selbst festlegt, nicht auf der sicheren Seite sein. Es sei denn, er dehnt die Schonzeiten so weit aus, dass er jede mögliche Jahresklimalage abdeckt.
Das würde dann aber die Schonzeit erheblich verlängern.

Aber all das ist im Grunde vollkommen egal. Schonzeiten führen nicht zu einem höheren Laichaufkommen, das es vollkommen gleichgültig ist wann ein Fisch entnommen wird. Der laicht nicht mehr ab. 
Im Grunde dient die Schonzeit dazu, dass über das Jahr weniger Fisch entnommen wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> , bei einige jedoch völlig danebenliegen.


Dieses "daneben liegen" nennt man auch inkompetent. Dass es verschiedene Gründe geben kann, das nicht kompetent zu entscheiden, habe ich ja auch geschrieben...

Es zeigt schlicht, dass eine solche Behörde/Ministerium etc. nicht wirklich fähig ist, das mit den Schonzeiten richtig und allgemeingültig zu entscheiden = inkompetent.

Warum dürfen/müssen die das dann trotzdem entscheiden?

Warum MUSS das überhaupt gesetzlich/per Verordnung geregelt werden?

Weil in Bürokrateutonien wirklich alles bis ins letzte zerregelt werden muss von Beamten, Ministerien, Behörden, bis der Letzte endlich vollends unter Kontrolle ist? 

Und wer das warum gutheisst, dass Behörden und Ministerien entscheiden sollen, die das nachgewiesen nicht können, die Frage bleibt auch immer noch (naja die, die davon leben, Wissenschaftler, Elektrobefischer etc., die man behördlicherseits dann gerne als "Zeugen" heranzieht und die deshalb IMMER das Lied ihrer Brötchengeber singen werden - mehr Kontrolle (heute heisst das ja gerne "Management") bedeutet länger sichere Kohle vom Staat).


Da ist mir ne Schonzeitentscheidung von vor Ort allemal lieber als von nachgewiesen inkompetenten Staatsdienern..



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber all das ist im Grunde vollkommen egal. Schonzeiten führen nicht zu einem höheren Laichaufkommen, das es vollkommen gleichgültig ist wann ein Fisch entnommen wird. Der laicht nicht mehr ab.
> Im Grunde dient die Schonzeit dazu, dass über das Jahr weniger Fisch entnommen wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Da sind wir uns wieder einig, dass Schonzeiten biologischer Unsinn sind, weil man Entnahme anders regeln kann (aber auch wieder Bewirtschafter vor Ort, der am besten weiss, was los ist, und nicht per se anglerfeindliche Behörden, Ministerien und Gesetzgeber).. 

Und kommen damit wieder zur Frage, warum dann Behörden/Ministerien etc. meinen, das trotzdem regeln zu MÜSSEN????

Weil eben doch schlicht verbotsorientiert, menschen- und anglerfeindlich und von der spendensammelnden, anglerfeindlichen Schützerindustrie gesteuert??

Faktische Gründe scheinens ja nicht zu sein, warums trotzdem von oben geregelt wird, darf sich jeder selber überlegen...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

mit den Bewirtschaftern vor Ort ist es halt so wie mit anderen "Berufsgruppen" auch. Es gibt Gute, weniger Gute und Schlechte.
Wie es eben auch gute und schlechte Ärzte, Bäcker, Metzger, Maurer, Automechaniker, Optiker etc. (diese Liste läßt sich fast ewig fortsetzen) gibt. Warum sollte es bei den für die Fischerei zuständigen Behörden/Leute anders sein. Es ist überall der Querschnitt aus der Bevölkerung vertreten und da gibt es eben Gute, weniger Gute und Schlechte und da man das nicht ändern kann, ist es besser man findet sich damit ab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,



> Schonzeiten führen nicht zu einem höheren Laichaufkommen, das es vollkommen gleichgültig ist wann ein Fisch entnommen wird. Der laicht nicht mehr ab.



Das sehe ich anders.

Ich denke es macht schon einen Unterschied ob der Fisch vor oder nach der Laichzeit entnommen wird.

Außerdem erhöht sich bei vielen Fischarten das Risiko entnommen zu werden deutlich. Manche fressen wegen Aufbau des Laichs mehr, andere langen nach dem Laichen richtig zu , weil sie während des Laichgeschäfts nichts gefressen haben. Wieder andere sammeln sich zum Laichen an bestimmten Stellen, wo sie dann leichter anzusprechen sind als sonst. Und dann gibt es noch Aggressionsbeißer, die Revier, Weibchen oder Gelege verteidigen.

Gegen gesetzliche Schonzeiten hab ich eigentlich nichts einzuwenden, wenn sie wirklich nur als Minimalregeln gelten und zwar für Hobbyangler und Berufsfischer gleichermaßen.

Wenn die Behörde es aber Bewirtschaftern untersagt, die Schonzeiten so zu erweitern, dass auch die Zeiten des Laichaufbaus und der Regeneration/Brutpflege mit eingeschlossen sind, dann hakt es bei mir aus.
Wie sich das mit der Hegepflicht vertragen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

So etwas gibt es wahrscheinllich nur in Deutschland.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es macht schon einen Unterschied ob der Fisch vor oder nach der Laichzeit entnommen wird.



Theoretisch ja,praktisch nein.

Schonzeiten alleine zu betrachten,ist m.M.n eh etwas kurzsichtig.

Was nutzt dir z.B. eine Zanderschonzeit,wenn im Gegenzug das Mindestmaß auf lächerliche 40cm gesetzt ist?

Da kommt es nicht einmal zu einer Brutpflege/Verteidigung,weil viele der "Maßigen" bereits vorher in Butter schwimmen.[emoji21]


----------



## fishhawk (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

man bräuchte angemessene Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Sperrgebiete, Köder- und Geräteeinschränkungen und Vorschriften zur Fischversorgung etc. .

Damit könnte man schon erreichen, dass die Chancen auf einer erfolgreiche Reproduktion steigen, wenn entsprechende Laichgebiete vorhanden sind.

Und wer jetzt gleich wieder von typisch deutscher Regelungswut spricht, war wahrscheinlich noch nie in British Columbia zum Angeln.

Dort wird die Fischerei übrigens auch von Behörden verwaltet.
Trotzdem erscheinen mir viele Regelungen dort durchaus sinnvoll und auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichtet. Dort ist das Regelheft übrigens ca. 50 DIN-A4 Seiten stark. Gegliedert nach provinzweiten, regions- und gewässerspezifischen Regeln.

Trotzdem gibt es auch dort genügend Angler, die drüber meckern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke es macht schon einen Unterschied ob der Fisch vor oder nach der Laichzeit entnommen wird.
> 
> Nach der Laichzeit ist vor der Laichzeit.
> 
> ...




Dann ist die Laichzeit weitgehend vorbei, ergo müsste die Schonzeit verlängert werden. Noch ein paar Monate mehr ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt gleich wieder von typisch deutscher Regelungswut spricht, war wahrscheinlich noch nie in British Columbia zum Angeln.
> 
> Dort wird die Fischerei übrigens auch von Behörden verwaltet.
> Trotzdem erscheinen mir viele Regelungen dort durchaus sinnvoll und auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichtet. Dort ist das Regelheft übrigens ca. 50 DIN-A4 Seiten stark. Gegliedert nach provinzweiten, regions- und gewässerspezifischen Regeln.



Das ist dann nur eine Zusammenfassung der von Thomas geforderten Selbstverwaltung der Bewirtschafter. Nur dass in BC eine echte Fachbehörde dahintersteht und nicht irgendwelche Kneipenclowns.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Kneipenclowns sind da zum Teil aber die "Bewirtschafter" der einzelnen Vereine. 
Da ist mir dann eine Regelung durch die Fischereifachberatung deutlich lieber - welche zumindest die fachliche Qualifikation dazu haben. 
Wenn ich mir hier einige Postings durchlese kann diese nicht erkennen.....


----------



## fishhawk (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

unser Verein hatte aus den genannten Gründen früher Raubfischschonzeit vom 1.1. - 31.5. .

Mittlerweile genehmigt uns die Behörde aber nur noch 15.2. (Beginn der gesetzlichen Hechtschonzeit) bis 30.4. (Ende der gesetzlichen Zanderschonzeit) . Dafür müssen wir auch noch dankbar sein.

Trotzdem würde ich die Fischereifachberatung nicht als Kneipenclowns bezeichnen. Die haben halt andere politische Vorgaben als in B.C. .

In B.C. will die Politik angemessene Fischbestände erhalten um die Angelmöglichkeiten der Bevölkerung zu sichern und auch was für den Tourismus zu tun. Deshalb müssen auch die Berufsfischer zeitweise ihre Netze rausnehmen, wenn die Aufstiegszahlen zu schwach ausfallen. 

Bei uns müssen die Beamten sicherstellen, dass möglichst wenige Fische zurückgesetzt werden. Also nur minimale Schonmaße und Schonzeiten.

Hat wahrscheinlich auch was mit der kulturellen Entwicklung zu tun. In Kanada hat wohl fast jeder Politiker schonmal ne Angel in der Hand gehabt. Und die Beamten sind meist selber Jäger und Angler.

In D gibt es vermutlich in den Behörden und Politik dafür  mehr Veganer und Tierrechtler.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dort wird die Fischerei übrigens auch von Behörden verwaltet.
> Trotzdem erscheinen mir viele Regelungen dort durchaus sinnvoll und auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichtet.



Das dürften aber Fachbehörden mit Sachverstand für und um die Materie sein.

Für D kommen mir da Zweifel,ob der Grundgedanke nicht bereits im reinen verwalten erschöpft ist.

Kann man aber Fischereikulturell gesehen schon nicht 1:1 vergleichen.Das Verhältnis zur Angelei ist dort generell ein anderes als im Anglerischen Drittweltland D.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Na ja, in BC gibt's halt auch (metaphorisch gesprochen) 90 % wilde Natur und 10 % "Kulturgewässer". Verteilt auf gigantische Flächen.

Bei uns verhält sich das in diversen Landesteilen genau andersherum.

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich in BC selbst jemand ne "Badewanne" 30 x 50 x 2 m buddelt, um überhaupt irgendwo angeln zu können, wie es z. B. hier bei uns in BW für viele Vereine ganz normal ist (dieser Gedanke dürfte die Leute in BC ziemlich amüsieren).

Zudem dürfte dort die Bevölkerungsdichte auf die Fläche gesehen deutlich geringer sein.

Kann man daher IMO nicht unbedingt vergleichen (schon gar nicht mit Ballungsräumen, in denen es quasi nur künstliche bzw. sehr stark verbaute Gewässer gibt); da gelten ganz andere Maßstäbe.

Und bevor dann wieder irgendwer die Beschränkung von Anglerzahlen fordert: 

Dann bitte selbst mit "gutem" Beispiel vorangehen - und freiwillig gleich mal alle Karten abgeben, alles Tackle verkaufen und sich selbst mit idealistisch breit geschwellter Brust wegnachhalten bzw. wegschonen.

Aber das nicht für andere fordern und sich selbst schön außen vorlassen. Das Angeln ist zumindest hier bei uns in BW schon genug elitisiert bzw. teuer.

Irgendwelche Nachhaltigkeit nützt mir persönlich gar nix, wenn ich dann im Gegenzug mein Tackle komplett einmotten muss bzw. das Angeln gleich komplett bleibenlassen kann.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Über Sinn und Unsinn,kann man doch immer diskutieren,wie hier schon erwähnt ist es doch tatsächlich so das, dass Laichgeschäft Umweltabhängig vor allem von der Wassertemperatur ist und in jeder Region und Gewässer unterschiedlich, deshalb ist es auch völlig undenkbar für alle Bundesländer eine einheitliche Regelung zu finden.Der Te hat aber mit seinem Denkanstoß garnicht so Unrecht wenn es sich von einer Gewässerseite zur anderen so unterscheidet.In meinen Gewässern von Fischern bewirtschaftet obere Havel e.g. ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll geregelt Schonzeit für Zander vom 15.03-15.06 eines Jahres in dieser Zeit ist es den Zandern möglich zu laichen, wenn man bedenkt das sie sich bei einer Wassertemperatur von etwa 10grad celcius auf ihren Laichplätzen einfinden und bei etwa 12grad Wassertemperatur mit dem Laichen beginnen.Manchmal erreichen wir die Temperaturen schon im März und manchmal aber erst Ende April und dann bleibt noch ein Puffer von einem Monat für die Nachzügler ihrem laichgeschäft nachkommen können.Mindestmaße sind hier ab diesem Jahr Zander 55cm und Höchstmaß 75cm ,für den Hecht wurde die Schonzeit aufgehoben ,aber hier gibt es auch ein Entnahmefenster Mindestmaß 55cm Höchstmaß 85cm.


----------



## fishhawk (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

glückliches Brandenburg.

Genauso sollte es sein, der Bewirtschafter sollte, an sein Gewässer angepasst, die Regelungen erweitern dürfen.



> Zudem dürfte dort die Bevölkerungsdichte auf die Fläche gesehen deutlich geringer sein.



B.C. ist größer als D und F zusammen, bei ca. 4,5 Mio Einwohnern.

Trotzdem sind dort die Gewässer reglemtiert, es gibt an bestimmte Saisonzeiten, Fischarten und Umweltbedingungen angepasste Regeln. Je nach Entwicklung werden auch innerhalb der Saison noch "Closures" für bestimte Gewässer oder Fischarten verhängt.

Die Fischereiaufsicht ist unformiert und bewaffnet, hat Allradfahrzeuge Quads, Boote und sogar Helicopter.
Manchmal errichten sie sogar Straßensperren und kontrollieren die Angler auf unerlaubte Mengen oder Fischarten etc. .

Bezogen auf die Anzahl der Angeltage wurde ich dort auch wesentlich häufiger kontrolliert als in D, auch mitten in der Wildnis. Waren aber immer konstruktive und vernünftige Gespräche, kein Blockwartsgebahren, trotz Knarre am Holster.

Leider sind sie dann vor einigen Jahren komplett durchgedreht und haben viele Gewässer an den Wochenenden oder z.T. auch ganzjährig zu "canadian only" erklärt. Deshalb fahre ich nicht mehr rüber.

P.S. :  Wer "bewirtschaftet" eigentlich die angesprochene Rheinstrecke?


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



> Trotzdem sind dort die Gewässer reglemtiert, es gibt an bestimmte  Saisonzeiten, Fischarten und Umweltbedingungen angepasste Regeln. Je  nach Entwicklung werden auch innerhalb der Saison noch "Closures" für  bestimte Gewässer oder Fischarten verhängt.


Das macht dort auch nicht wirklich was - es gibt dort genug Gewässerauswahl bzw. -fläche. Zudem sind die Gewässer dort größtenteils natürlich, dort vermehrt sich wirklich was in nennenswerten Zahlen.

Aber wozu krampfhafte Pseudo-Nachhaltigkeit in künstlich angelegten Tümpeln, die quasi schon immer tot und noch nie wirklich "Natur" waren. 

Zandernestschongackerei und Spinnfisch-Verbotsforderungen an Sumpflöchern, in denen von 15 Besatzzandern pro Jahr - wenn's denn überhaupt hochkommt - grade mal drei bis vier überleben und sich gewässerbedingt ohnehin nicht vermehren

--> pure Heißluft und komplett sinnfrei.



> Die Fischereiaufsicht ist unformiert und bewaffnet, hat Allradfahrzeuge Quads, Boote und sogar Helicopter.
> Manchmal errichten sie sogar Straßensperren und kontrollieren die Angler auf unerlaubte Mengen oder Fischarten etc. .
> 
> Bezogen auf die Anzahl der Angeltage wurde ich dort auch wesentlich  häufiger kontrolliert als in D, auch mitten in der Wildnis. Waren aber  immer konstruktive und vernünftige Gespräche, kein Blockwartsgebahren,  trotz Knarre am Holster.


Gegen eine solche Fischereiaufsicht hätte ich auch hier überhaupt nix, ganz im Gegenteil - freundliche und kompetente, aber bei Bedarf knallharte Profis.

Ist, wenn man Beiträge im Netz liest, offenbar bei Kontrollen in Holland ganz ähnlich 

--> da ist auch nix von  kompensatorischem Zuhausenudelholzaufnhelmbekomm-Willkürzulaberungsmachtgebaren zu lesen.


----------



## GeorgeB (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Warum es keine Bestrebungen gibt an ein und dem selben Fluss die gleichen Regelungen zu finden habe ich auch nie verstanden. Auch wenn es Ländersache ist. Innerhalb von knapp 30 Minuten Fahrzeit kann ich am Rhein in 3 verschieden Ländern mit 3 verschiedenen Regelungen angeln. Das ist schon etwas witzig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass  dann bei Anderen Dingen versucht wird sie für ganz Europa zu regeln...



Es wäre ein viel zu hoher Verwaltungsaufwand, für jedes grenzüberschreitende Gewässer eine eigene Regelung zu erarbeiten. Für uns Angler ist das im Grunde auch ganz ok, weil sich sonst die Behörden für das jeweilige Gewässer wohl auf den frühesten Schonzeitbeginn und das späteste Ende einigen würden. Zudem fließen lange Gewässer auch durchaus mal durch verschiedene "Klimazonen". 

Direkt an den Grenzen wirken solche Regelungen naturgemäß  blöd. Das ist aber ein uraltes Problem und kaum anders lösbar. Wir kennen das von Stichtagen. 3 Minuten vor Mitternacht des Stichtags geboren, muss ein 18-Jähriger Senioren spielen. Wäre er 5 Minuten "jünger", bliebe er noch ein Jahr bei den Junioren. Auch blöd. Aber wäre es anders, könnte kein Jugendtrainer eine komplette Saison planen, weil ihn nach und nach die Spieler verlassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich die Fischereifachberatung nicht als Kneipenclowns bezeichnen.



Das habe ich auch nicht getan. Ich ziele auf die "Bewirtschafter" in vielen Vereinen. Da werden Bewirtschaftungsfragen in der Kneipe abgestimmt. So ne Art demokratische Fehlbewirtschaftung.

Würden sich die Bewirtschafter strikt an die Vorgaben der ( wenn auch unzuläglichen) Fischereibehörden halten, sähe es in vielen Gewässern besser aus.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber wozu krampfhafte Pseudo-Nachhaltigkeit in künstlich angelegten Tümpeln, die quasi schon immer tot und noch nie wirklich "Natur" waren.
> 
> Zandernestschongackerei und Spinnfisch-Verbotsforderungen an Sumpflöchern, in denen von 15 Besatzzandern pro Jahr - wenn's denn überhaupt hochkommt - grade mal drei bis vier überleben und sich gewässerbedingt ohnehin nicht vermehren
> 
> --> pure Heißluft und komplett sinnfrei.



Das sehe ich genau so, in BW kommt da noch der gelebte Wahnsinn dazu, dass so eine Vereinspfütze, sofern sie nicht zur Fischzucht genutzt wird, gesetzlich mit allen anderen Gewässern gleich gestellt ist und man sich dort eigentlich sogar an die hirnrissige gesetzliche Schonzeit für Regenbogenforellen halten muss.
Da gehört Ehrlichkeit dahinter, dass es Put and Take und kein (Fisch)Naturschutz ist, Schonzeiten sind da überflüssig und Augenwischerei.

Die Vereins und Angelsituation in BW ist übrigens auch deshalb so bescheiden, da die Bewirtschaftung extensiv genutzer Kleingewässer zur Entnahme von möglichst viel Fisch ein Geldgrab ist, dass einerseits durch hohe Mitgliederbeiträge und dem Wunsch nach "lohnenswerter" Fischerei gefüttert und andererseits durch unsinnige Schonzeiten und Verordnungen  wieder gedeckelt wird.
Zeitliche und finanzielle Ressourcen fehlen dann an sinnvolleren Stellen.
Spaß am Angeln darf hier keiner haben.

Aber das ist nicht wirklich Thema des Threads


----------



## relgna01 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Ev. sollte man die Schonzeit auch der Gewässerart angepasst werden.
Ist ja auch ein unterschied ob ich in einem reinen Naturgewässer angel oder in einem ausgehobenen Vereinsaquarium  wo es eh nur Fisch gibt wenn man welche reintut.


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig wäre eine *kompetete* Fischereibehörde, die das gewässerspezifisch regelt. Nicht nur die Schonzeiten, sondern auch Besatz, Fangquoten und Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine etc.


|abgelehn, aber da waren wir schon immer unterschiedlicher Meinung.
Nicht nur weil Behörden politisch gesteuert werden und so je nach Landesregierungsfarben pure Ideologie an Vereinsgewässers, evtl. sogar im Eigentum, betrieben würde.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würden sich die Bewirtschafter strikt an die Vorgaben der ( wenn auch unzuläglichen) Fischereibehörden halten, sähe es in vielen Gewässern besser aus.


Besser ist ngleich?
Hübsche ökologisch einwandfreie Gewässer?
Wir haben eine Kultur-, nicht Naturlandschaft; das betrifft eben auch die meisten Gewässer.
Hübsche ökologisch einwandfreie Gewässer wären das Ende des Angelns so wir wir es kennen. Es wäre eine elitäre Veranstaltung für wenige Befugte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hübsche ökologisch einwandfreie Gewässer?



Würden wir gerne haben. Aber leider haben wir massiven Kormoraneinflug der das ganze unmöglich macht. Da sind wir schon dankbar über Störe, die wenigstens ein paar Jahre im Wasser bleiben.

Aber die Diskussion wurde schon etliche Male geführt, wenn Ralle mal wieder die Moralkeulte bzgl. Besatz und Bewirtschaftung schwingt.


----------



## Pinn (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Speziell zu empfehlenden Schonungszeiten für bestimmte Süßwasserfische aufgrund ihrer Laichzeit und in bestimmten Gewässern sind meines Wissens selten untersucht worden. Allgemeinere Untersuchungen in diese Richtung gibt es, aber die sind hier nicht das Thema, weil in den konkret angesprochenen Fällen nicht weiterführend.

Vermutlich ist das auch garnicht möglich, weil 1. regionalklimatische, 2. gewässer(abschnitts)spezifische und 3. konkrete wetterspezifische Faktoren im Erkundungsjahr eine Rolle spielen.

Von daher denke ich, die bestehenden rechtlichen Schonzeitenregelungen haben wenig fachlich begründete Grundlagen. Ob regionale oder landesweite Schonzeiten was bringen, ist deshalb sehr zweifelhaft.

Hier wären vielmehr Fachleute vor Ort mit spezifischen Gewässerkenntnissen und Hintergrundwissen gefragt. 

Ich befürchte aber, solche Fachleute vor Ort sind sehr selten...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## J&J Fishing (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Warum macht man es nicht einfach so wie früher am Bodden? Das die Schonzeiten jedes Jahr ans Klima angepasst werden. Ich denke das wäre wohl noch die beste Lösung oder?


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Halbwegs OT:
Wie wurde das denn am Bodden praktisch umgesetzt?
Als Verein druckst du deine Jahres- & Tageskarten ja z.B. im Herbst des Vorjahres; zu Ende des Jahres haben die Mitglieder die in der Hand & sie liegen in diversen Verkaufsstellen. 
Mitte März stellst du dann fest, das der Winter kein Ende nimmt und sich alles weit nach Hinten verschiebt...
Aufdruck, "aktuelle Schonzeiten erfahren sie auf VereinXY.de" ? #c


----------



## J&J Fishing (28. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

ich denke das heut zu Tage fast jeder Angler im Netzt aktiv ist und die Angler der älteren Generation die damit vielleicht nicht so klar kommen werden es dann am Wasser von den anderen Anglern erfahren. Also ich sehe in der Sache jetzt eigentlich kein so großes Problem.


----------



## Pinn (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> ich denke das heut zu Tage fast jeder Angler im Netzt aktiv ist und die Angler der älteren Generation die damit vielleicht nicht so klar kommen werden es dann am Wasser von den anderen Anglern erfahren. Also ich sehe in der Sache jetzt eigentlich kein so großes Problem.



Am Bodden sicher nicht, aber an kleineren bzw. unterschiedlicheren Gewässern sicher doch. In NRW gibt es z.Bsp. den Rhein, einige Flüsse vom Mittelgebirge bis zum Flachland, Bäche, Kanäle und Häfen, Talsperren, Seen und Teiche. Jeweils für jedes einzelne Gewässer variable Schon- und Schutzzeiten öffentlich zu machen wäre aufwendig. Ich kenne auch keine offizielle Stelle, der ich das zur Zeit zutrauen würde.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob eine solche Stelle wünschenswert wäre, denn das bedeutete ja eine unnötige Aufblähung der Bürokratie. Vielleicht ist es besser, alles so zu belassen wie es ist und als Angler mit den Kuriositäten der unterschiedlichen Schonzeiten zu leben. Fische halten sich eh nicht immer an "amtliche" Laichzeiten und haben auch kein Internet. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Nicht verstehen müssen, nur befolgen müssen, wie bei vielen 100000en anderen Gesetzen u Bestimmungen auch, als ob es nur beim Angeln so wäre- also wen wunderts #c ?


----------



## fishhawk (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass zuviel staatliche Vorgaben eher kontraproduktiv wären. Aber alles nur den Bewirtschaftern zu überlassen, halte ich angesichts so mancher Vereinsstrukturen auch nicht für optimal.

Solange der Staat nur Mindestregeln aufstellt, die vom Bewirtschafter an sein Gewässer angepasst erweitert werden können, wäre für mich alles in Ordnung. Ist bei uns hier leider nicht mehr so einfach möglich.

Deshalb auch meine Frage, ob die angesprochene Rheinstrecke überhaupt bewirtschaftet wird.

Wenn zuviel von Bürokraten geregelt wird, dann kommen z.T. paradoxe Vorschriften raus.

Bei uns dürfen z.B. in Salmonidengewässer keine Aale, Hechte, Regenbogenforellen und Zander besetzt werden. Das halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll.

Warum aber dann nur für Aal und Hecht Schonzeit und Mindestmaß aufgehoben werden, nicht aber für ReFo und Zander, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.

Und warum man den Wels ganz außen vor lässt auch nicht.


----------



## J&J Fishing (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

so weit ich weiß wird der Rhein nicht bewirtschaftet und von einem Pächter habe ich auch noch nie etwas gehört


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Google mal nach Rheinfischergenossenschaft (NRW), oder nach Karlsruher Angelverein oder ähnliches..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Wie gesagt verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Warum einigt man sich da nicht auf eine Sache? Wenn es *nur* eine Abweichung von *2 Tagen oder so wäre ok*, aber bei Hessen und Rheinland Pfalz ist das *ja fast 1 Monat*.


 
Zwei Tage ist wenig, genauso wenig wie ein halber Monat fast ein Monat ist!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Warum macht man es nicht einfach so wie früher am Bodden? Das die Schonzeiten jedes Jahr ans Klima angepasst werden. Ich denke das wäre wohl noch die beste Lösung oder?


 

Hast du für das jährliche anpassen der Schonzeit mal eine Quelle? Soviel wie ich weiß gabs früher, wie heute in Hamburg, ein halbes Jahr Schonzeit und gut...


----------



## J&J Fishing (29. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

So weit ich weiß hatte fishawk ganz am Anfang diese Themas was dazu gesagt


----------



## fishhawk (30. März 2016)

*AW: SCHONZEITEN.. Muss man das verstehen?*

Hallo,

wie es ganz früher mit den Schonzeiten am Bodden war, weiß ich nicht.

Um die Jahrtausendwende bis ca. 2004 gab es jedenfalls jedes Jahr ne angepasste Schonzeit, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Frag mich aber nicht, mit welcher Vorlaufzeit die festgelegt und verkündet wurde.  Ich bin nur Tourist aus dem Süden.

Wenn es dich genauer interessiert, dann frag mal im im Forum für PLZ 1 nach. Die Jungs von der Küste müssten das genauer wissen, oder sie fragen ihren Opa.#h


----------

